# Rocky in AM



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

Was thinking about making a run to rocky in the morning tomorrow, it's about an hour and 15 drive for me up there. Passed over 480 bridge earlier in the day today for work and it looked good, but with rain and run off I'm not sure how it'll be by the am. Anyone else planning on going out in the next few days?


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

If we get the rain they are calling for , it will be sunday before it will be fishable and it will still be a bit dark,.if you go fish middle river it wont be so dark there.good luck and be safe.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The Rocky is at 859 right now on the gauges. I drove by it on the way to work this morning and it is up. Not worth the trip up in my opinion.

Wes


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

the rock is fishable at 400 if you know where to fish ,if not then u will have to wait till its at 300 or lower ,if we get the half inch of rain, then it will be monday before it is fishable ,.use bigger sacks and fish slower water.have fun and be safe.


----------



## Nimi_creek_outfitters (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys guys, I ended up not going up yesterday, passed it on way to work today. Looked high and a pretty brown. I should make it up to some river in the ally Monday to try and get on some steel. I'll keep you posted


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah it's good to go for the pin guys, just stand at Tyler fields and drift to the marina no problem.


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Any ideas on when conneaut creek will be fishable 90 minute drive for me. Any information is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lunderful (Aug 8, 2014)

bassguy72 said:


> Any ideas on when conneaut creek will be fishable 90 minute drive for me. Any information is appreciated. Thanks


It might fish Monday or Tuesday, if we don't get any more rain. Elk and Walnut Creek's are fishing now.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Lunderful said:


> It might fish Monday or Tuesday, if we don't get any more rain. Elk and Walnut Creek's are fishing now.


The conny will fish at 200 and dropping 300 good for pin heads if u know the spots, Ash is fishable now


----------

